# Concrete Base Supplier?



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

We’ve recently had an external wood store built and because of a misunderstanding the concrete base we thought would be included wasn’t. The Charpente dosn’t seem interested in “completing“ the work Keeps saying he is waiting for a quote. The base needs to be about 8m by 3m and 15cm in depth. Any ideas on what type of Artisan we should look for or alternatives we might consider. We are about 30 minutes from Saint Gaudens.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You are going to be looking for a "maçon" (the entreprise itself is called a "maçonnerie") to "construire une dalle en beton." There are lots of YouTube videos showing you how to do this yourself, and actually he did the two dalles we needed for our donkey barn and addition to that. But you should be able to locate a local maçon without too much difficulty. Doing a proper dalle is a long, messy process and probably better done by someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

That’s great thanks, I will seek them out locally.


----------



## LFBEUSTON (Nov 17, 2018)

BAZERD said:


> We’ve recently had an external wood store built and because of a misunderstanding the concrete base we thought would be included wasn’t. The Charpente dosn’t seem interested in “completing“ the work Keeps saying he is waiting for a quote. The base needs to be about 8m by 3m and 15cm in depth. Any ideas on what type of Artisan we should look for or alternatives we might consider. We are about 30 minutes from Saint Gaudens.


I'm an absolute expert on concrete bases. The reason I am is because they are so easy to do!! If they were difficult I wouldn't even try. If there is some physical reason why you can't D.I.Y then I understand, or maybe you just can't be bothered but honestly, there is nothing more simple than laying a concrete base. Save yourself some money too!!


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

LFBEUSTON said:


> I'm an absolute expert on concrete bases. The reason I am is because they are so easy to do!! If they were difficult I wouldn't even try.


And your very very first concrete base solo?
Did you do it from A to Z without the least hesitation?


----------



## LFBEUSTON (Nov 17, 2018)

I promise you that a was the case. It's the easiest thing in the world. The very first time and several times after I even mixed the cement by hand!! I was a lot younger then and now I use, in fact I bought, a cement mixer. You wouldn't believe how much cement I have mixed, patios made, bases for sheds etc. An idiot can do it, I did!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just for reference, I checked with my DH, who assures me that the dalle he did for both sides of our donkey barn did, indeed, include a reinforcing iron mesh. If you've got someone you know in the area who has some experience with these sorts of projects, you may want to consult with them. They will at least be able to tell you whether you need to level the surface and how to best do so, and where to find the necessary reinforcing mesh material for the job. (Also may offer to help you - as things usually go better if you've got a second person helping you out.)


----------



## LFBEUSTON (Nov 17, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just for reference, I checked with my DH, who assures me that the dalle he did for both sides of our donkey barn did, indeed, include a reinforcing iron mesh. If you've got someone you know in the area who has some experience with these sorts of projects, you may want to consult with them. They will at least be able to tell you whether you need to level the surface and how to best do so, and where to find the necessary reinforcing mesh material for the job. (Also may offer to help you - as things usually go better if you've got a second person helping you out.)


My first patio, around 55 years ago , I used as reference, "The Readers Digest of D.I.Y" I don't know if it exists today, my copy has long disintegrated. It was my 'bible' for everything. It was there I gained the knowledge for laying concrete. All decent patios or paving slabs will have reinforcing steel mesh, some use a sort of 'chicken wire' but for a deeper project the steel mesh is required. You would also need timber planks for making the square or rectangle. The surface of the ground either has to be very firm or you will need ballast to lay the concrete on. You have to ensure the steel reinforcing is not near the surface of the concrete laid (around 5cm) below and that the mesh doesn't sit on the ground otherwise it isn't 'reinforcing!!! So you will need supports for the wire mesh to keep it off the ground. I always use bricks broken into quarters, perfect size. Patently the ground has to be near level but the final level is determined by the depth of the wooden border. Very easy! Set the border to the depth required, stretch a piece of timber across the whole thing and place a spirit level on it to ascertain level in all directions. Once level and the mesh is in place (off the ground and 5 cm below the top level) pour in the concrete mix and tamp down. The final smooth finish is accomplished by simply running backwards and forwards in a sliding motion a pice of timber or aluminium levelling plank. Viola!!! a patio, donkey barn floor or a ballroom!!! It couldn't be simpler. Tools: Shovel, spirit level, hammer, saw, pegs to hold the wooden border and if necessary a cement mixer (can be hired) and a chair! The chair is to sit in with a Ricard and admire the work when it's finished!


----------

